# Naked Linda Murry Pic



## min0 lee (May 3, 2005)

Just 1...


----------



## LAM (May 3, 2005)

wow. she is perky


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

That is the perfect backdrop.  Amazing photo.  It's almost a female version of Michelangelo's "david"


----------



## cappo5150 (May 3, 2005)

I wish i seen this yesterday, she was at my gym.  Yesterday was a weird day, I also seen Bob Chicherello, and Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## ponyboy (May 3, 2005)

Nice implants.  They make her look great.


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2005)

not to nitpick, but its Lenda Murray.


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2005)

here is the backside:


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2005)

another, very buff here:


----------



## ponyboy (May 3, 2005)

She could rip my member off anytime.  And I'm sure she could with one clench of those cheeks.


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> not to nitpick, but its Lenda Murray.


I knew something wasn't right.


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2005)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> Nice implants.  They make her look great.


You think so?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2005)

I think the implants save her.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 5, 2005)

something doesn't look right with her ass..way too flat..and the shape.it's not round looking


----------



## HotMom23 (May 5, 2005)

Wow she's looking big.. Good for her!


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2005)

lenda guest posed at my first show and i still can't belief how NOT that big she is when you stand right next to her.  on stage she looked huge.  her thigh thickness absolutely blew my mind.  but then when i spoke to her and stood near her she wasn't nearly as big as i thought.  so true about the illusion...  (i'm not for a minute suggesting she didn't pack tons of muscle on her frame but she just isn't as big in terms of the amount of space she takes up as you might think)


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2005)

Lenda is damn hot! I still still can't believe that Iris won. I'm not quick to knock someone who accomplished so much in bodybuilding...but someone hit that chick with The Ugly Bat.


----------



## TCAP28 (May 6, 2005)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> Nice implants.  They make her look great.




Yep.


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> I wish i seen this yesterday, she was at my gym.  Yesterday was a weird day, I also seen Bob Chicherello, and Stone Cold Steve Austin.


hey...I was just in Venice on Sunday...went by muscle beach...but was with friend and his wife and child, so no workout..bought the tank top though..

Might be moving to the Renondo beach area mid summer....


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

>


Is that you? Damn, I never meet anyone important....just bums


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2005)

it is..an old pic from 2002.


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## GFR (Jun 18, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Just 1...


That is one ugly dude.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

>








Mmmm...  Hotties...


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That is one ugly dude.



I think Lenda looks great.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah, I think Leonard looks smashing.


----------



## GFR (Jun 18, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I think Lenda looks great.


She guest posed at a contest I was in back in 1995, she was disgusting as hell....I just don't understand how a heterosexual man could think she is attractive. This is no joke, she had a bulge in her bikini bottom like a man


----------



## Vieope (Jun 18, 2005)

_I would not have sex with her. _


----------



## Vieope (Jun 18, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think Leonard looks smashing.


_Leonard? Dicaprio? _


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> She guest posed at a contest I was in back in 1995, she was disgusting as hell....I just don't understand how a heterosexual man could think she is attractive. This is no joke, she had a bulge in her bikini bottom like a man



yeah it is an enlarged clitoris from steroid use, very common with female bodybuilders. 

I also saw her guest pose in the mid 90's and she was awesome, better than many male pro's I have seen (I have seen many).

maybe you're just jealous because you know that you will never be as big as her!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> maybe you're just jealous because you know that you will never be as big as her!


    ...

...


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yeah it is an enlarged clitoris from steroid use, very common with female bodybuilders.



That's what happened to me.





			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> maybe you're just jealous because you know that you will never be as big as her!


----------



## GFR (Jun 18, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yeah it is an enlarged clitoris from steroid use, very common with female bodybuilders.
> 
> I also saw her guest pose in the mid 90's and she was awesome, better than many male pro's I have seen (I have seen many).
> 
> maybe you're just jealous because you know that you will never be as big as her!


Your right her dick must have been 9 inches...she was bigger than me


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Your right her dick must have been 9 inches...she was bigger than me



you sure you were not measuring your dick in centimeters?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2005)

I think Lenda is attractive, always have.


----------



## GFR (Jun 18, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> you sure you were not measuring your dick in centimeters?


Well to be truthful we were both 9, however I did cheat and use the metric system.


----------



## BritChick (Jun 18, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I think Lenda looks great.



I'll back ya on that one... though Denise Masino is my favourite.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'll back ya on that one... though Denise Masino is my favourite.



Now we're talkin.  I am more of a Monica Brant type, but Denise will do.  I also liked some fitness chick Jenny with dark hair and nice fake boobies, forget her last name, but I think she one the Olympia in or around 2000.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2005)

Is that her?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jun 18, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Is that her?


It's a man baby.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 18, 2005)

ew


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Denise Masino


This may sound weird, But denise has great Nipples 

Monica is near perfect (But, I can live without blondes)


----------



## musclepump (Jun 18, 2005)

Stop posting pictures of naked men, please.


----------



## BritChick (Jun 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> This may sound weird, But denise has great Nipples



She's got pretty much great everything... and if you've frequented her site you get to see all of it a LOT! lol

I love the pics from her first ever shoot...






... when I grow up I wanna be just like Denise, I think she's smokin' here.


----------

